# Sunday shopping & garden centres Nerja/Torrox



## Nicksmith (Jan 5, 2015)

Hi,are the shops open on a Sunday in Nerja/Torrex area. Also where can I find the nearest garden centre. 
Thanks
Nick.


----------



## emlyn (Oct 26, 2012)

Nicksmith said:


> Hi,are the shops open on a Sunday in Nerja/Torrex area. Also where can I find the nearest garden centre. Thanks Nick.


There is a garden centre at the roundabout where the Frigliana road meets the n340,if you're coming down from frigliana you take the first turning off it.I don't know about Sunday opening.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

You may find a few small mini-market shops open on a Sunday morning, and bakeries, but other than that no, shops in this area aren't open on Sundays.

For a few weeks running up to Xmas the shops in the El Ingenio commercial centre between Torre del Mar and Vélez-Málaga will be open, but that won't start until about mid November


----------



## WeeScottie (Mar 17, 2015)

Sure Lidl in Nerja now open Sunday??


----------

